

Which markdown editor do you use? - cauliturtle
http://www.codersgrid.com/2013/06/03/mou-markdown-editor-on-mac/
personally I use Mou, it is quite useful!
======
thiht
A web editor I made for myself <https://github.com/Thiht/MarkdownEditor>

------
wtbob
emacs with gfm-mode.

